# New Scientific Advances in Gastroenterology Presented



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYINew Scientific Advances in Gastroenterology Presented at College's 71st Annual Meeting http://news.yahoo.com/s/usnw/20061018/pl_u..._meeting433_xml


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I don't find the article on Gas which i produce too much with certain food.


----------

